# Canister filter running sideways?



## jboyardee (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. I've been a member for about a year, and this is my first post. This forum is full of generous, knowledgeable people whose insights have helped me greatly. Thanks for being such a great resource to us noobs.

I've been running an Eheim 2213 canister on my 40 breeder for about a year. I recently acquired a new tank stand. It wasn't meant to be a tank stand, as it's more like a storage cabinet. I cannot fit the 2213 vertically (i.e., standing up) in the cabinet without modifying or removing a fixed shelf. At the moment the filter is lying horizontally at the bottom of the cabinet. So far (over the past week) I haven't had any problems with leaking or excessive noise, but I want to know if I'm asking for trouble by running the filter this way. I really don't want to cut into the fixed shelf if it can be avoided.

Thoughts?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

If it works, it works....

You might notice that it will slowly fill up with air...I think they need to be upright to purge the gases that tend to build up inside. You could probably run it on it's side and then stand it up to purge if needed during water changes, or once a week..


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

i would think the fact that the impeller is side ways your going to get alot more wear


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

It may be possible but the engineering and design is obvious


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I wouldn't do it but them I am famous for picking up a sawzall at the slightest provocation.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I wouldn't do it- I think it will be much more prone to leaking as well as impeller issues.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

I would cut the shelf or if that is out of the question at least position the filter on as much of an angle as you can so that its as close to vertical as it can be. And watch for leaks.


----------



## jboyardee (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Might need to get a sawzall and go to work on the shelf and anything else around here that needs cutting. "Hack" is NOT a four-letter word in my book.


----------



## jboyardee (Jul 12, 2009)

Just a quick note to say I cut out just enough of the shelf to squeeze the top of the filter through. All is well, and I now have some peace of mind. FWIW, the filter was still running just fine sideways. I just couldn't risk leaks or other filter failures when there was a quick, easy solution. Thanks again, all.


----------

